# Felt Straight SHot in Nürnberg Goho gestohlen! 100 Finderlohn!



## Kallor (2. Mai 2011)

Hey! Mir wurde am 21.04 in der Reutersbrunnenstraße 49 mein geliebtes Straight Shot geklaut... Richtig bitter ich habe auf ein behindertes KInd aufgepasst, haben zusammen im Flur Schuhe angezogen. Die ganze scheiß Zeit war die Haustüre offen das Rad davor ich war in der Küche Wasser geholt und BÄM weg wars...  Der Ar*** hat sogar noch in die Wohnung gesehen. Das erste Mal in 4 jahren, dass ich mein Bike aus den Augen lasse und der erste Fehler wird gleich so bitter bestraft... ****!

RahmenNR. BI2346


BIn schon überall am suchen und gucken, Polizei war ich aber hat sich nichts ergeben bis jetzt ( und wird sich wohl auch nicht...)
Ich habe 100  FInderlohn ausgelobt, vllt. hilfts ja was. Hab auch ne Spur hier aber ob ich den Dealer klar amchen kann ka.







Hier die groben Daten:

Modelljahr 2009 Rahmen Felt Shot Design, 6061 Aluminum Gabel Marzocchi DJ 2 100mm travel Bremsen Hayes Stroker Ryde disc brakes Schaltung Sram SX-4 			  
 
Lenker           Felt
Felgen           WTB Speed Dis
Reifen            Kenda K-Rad
ExtrasKettenführung: Truvativ Hussefelt Boxguide


Solltet ihr was sehen: [email protected]
BIn für jeden Hinweis dankbar! Auch wenns darum geht wo sowas vertickt wird oder mal nen Bikemarkt ist etc.!

Danke


Christoph


----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich halte die Augen offen. Wohne ja auch in GoHo... Diese verdammten Bastarde! Vermutlich kann der Dieb eh nichts mit dem Rad anfangen... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der jenige versucht den hiesigen Bike Shops an zu drehen...quatsch die vielleicht mal an, damit die bescheid wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallor (2. Mai 2011)

Hmm ja das wäre vllt.  eine gute Idee. Ein wenig geguckt hab ich schon denk mir immer ohne Rechnung nehmen die nix an aber wahrscheinlich gibts auch da immer wieder schwarze Schafe... Wirklich ärgerlich habs nicht mal im Keller schlepps immer hoch in die Wohnung und dann mal 8 Minuten ausm Blick weg isses. 

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt!  Und wenn ich jeden Tag durchs Viertel laufe!


----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Viel Glück dir!


----------



## Kallor (11. Mai 2011)

Immer noch nix neues... -.-


----------

